# Las Vegas May 2012 *-*



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

Some fresh photos from Vegas, I'm sure most of you have seen these kind of photos many times but here are some more enjoy them :cheers:


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

The outdoor observation deck of the Stratosphere no longer has great views, the thrill rides on the deck blocked access to the other parts of the observation deck and the derelict that is the Fontainebleau ruined and blocked the sight of the casinos on Las Vegas Blvd. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hhhhh (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice pics!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the wonderful new photos from Las Vegas...:cheers2:


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Awesome photos of LV  Thanks for sharing, my friend :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Viva Las Vegas! Amazing, very nice photos from the city of Las Vegas :cheers:


----------



## Godius (Aug 31, 2011)

This city is so surreal, the lights, deserts and the water, unbelievable.


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## hhhhh (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice Vegas


----------



## gotin (Nov 30, 2011)

Las Vegas is a theme park for adults :banana:


----------



## Rdx MG (Jan 19, 2011)

Fantastic.


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

gotin said:


> Las Vegas is a theme park for adults :banana:


 
^^ well said my friend well said lol


One of 4 swimming pools of Excalibur Hotel







if


----------



## Ah! Monterrey (Nov 20, 2006)

AWESOME CITY!!!!


----------



## Don31 (Jun 21, 2010)

Vegas is a great city, I wish I could remember anything from my last trip there.....


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

Don31 said:


> Vegas is a great city, I wish I could remember anything from my last trip there.....


^^


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

nice photos and I specially like the night shots.


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

^^:cheers:


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

Big town! :cheers:


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

Inside and out of Bellagio and Planet Hollywood


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you for all those amazing photos of LV..one of the best cities in the world :cheers:


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice to see some day pics of Vegas for instance. Even though it looks the best at night!


----------



## SOL777 (Jun 30, 2012)

At first I thought these a pix of Las Vegas， until I noticed The statue of Liberty. 
Arrrrrrh


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome Las Vegas....:cheers:


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

My way to Vegas


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Interesting pictures :cheers:


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

^^:cheers:


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates from Las Vegas


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

^^:cheers:



My way to Vegas


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ Vegas sure is a place I truly want to visit again... Which buffets did you try out while you were there? And with which airline did you fly with because it seems like you flew through the Midwest...  lovely pics.


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ Vegas sure is a place I truly want to visit again... Which buffets did you try out while you were there? And with which airline did you fly with because it seems like you flew through the Midwest...  lovely pics.




Thx mate, I flew from St Louis to Salt Lake City and Vegas. Regarding the buffets I only had a chance to try the Excalibur and Stratosphere. It's a great place to be and hope u get the chance to visit it again


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ Splendid new shots! Love them all! Makes me want to pack up and visit Vegas again -- driving 8 to 10 hours to get there!


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ Definitely the scenes of Vegas I truly miss each time I head back to the Bay Area. I really love the fountain show at the Bellagio, and I enjoy walking through the Strip every time I visit. Perhaps next time, I'll try riding the Deuce and do a crosstown trip to see what's going on at the northern side of the Strip (Fremont Street Experience).

Spectacular shots yet again! kay:


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ Very cool over the air shots! Did you take the last two on board a plane or a helicopter? Makes me truly want to go there again very soon...


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

impressive updates from Las Vegas....thanks for sharing. :cheers:


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

Salt Lake City, on my way to Vegas


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing, very nice photos from Las Vegas


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice updates from Las Vegas :cheers:


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

Thank you for your likes Romashka01, morenoque, mb92


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

On my way to Vegas


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## TowerVerre:) (Dec 1, 2012)

Where I was 12 years old I travelled to California, LV was the highlight for me and after my trip I wanted to move there . LV is one of the coolest cities in the world! Awesome pictures!


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

Las Vegas is indeed one o the coolest city's. The Americans say if you haven't seen Cegas you haven't seen America.


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

Wow great photos - thanks for posting! 

I was there for about 5 days in early May 2012 so some of the scenes look very similar to my visit. I must have walked 20 kilometres per day through countless casinos - I got to know my way around very well. Though I still got lost walking through Excalibur half the time. I stayed at Luxor and I noticed you had photos. Pity about the pool closing at dusk :bash:

Again thank you for posting. Twas a trip down memory lane


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

Lol we have been there at same time and I did stay at Excalibur for 5 nights. By the way it took me a couple of days to get used to Excalibur myself :bash:
Still on of my favorite cites and can't wait to visit it again :cheers:


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Las Vegas


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

This is my last set of photos from Vegas, even though these particular photos are from my way to Vegas somewhere in Salt Lake City.
Thax for your comments and likes.


----------

